# Kaiser answers



## kbeals (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone got the answer sheet handy?

Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## schmidty99 (Apr 14, 2010)

There you go. Good luck!

pesamplekaiser.pdf


----------



## kbeals (Apr 14, 2010)

schmidty99 said:


> There you go. Good luck!



Thanks much. I also received a reply from Dr. Kaiser, so he is still in business if anyone is wondering.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 14, 2010)

I request that you take down that link to the answers. Dr. Kaiser requests that people send him a note to let him know where they live in order to get the answer sheet. He does this just as a random data gathering process. I think that you owe him that at the very least for making this practice exam available for free. You should also send him a note when you get results to let him know if you passed or not, and thank him if you feel his exam was useful in your studying process.


----------



## jassiinpublic (Apr 15, 2010)

I emailed months ago and never got a response. I'm glad somebody posted the answers, I never followed up and forgot about it. I will do as you recommended, it's the least we can do for him.



wilheldp_PE said:


> I request that you take down that link to the answers. Dr. Kaiser requests that people send him a note to let him know where they live in order to get the answer sheet. He does this just as a random data gathering process. I think that you owe him that at the very least for making this practice exam available for free. You should also send him a note when you get results to let him know if you passed or not, and thank him if you feel his exam was useful in your studying process.


----------



## schmidty99 (Apr 19, 2010)

I apologize for posting that. Just trying to help....


----------

